
“All Programming Languages Are Wrong” – David Moon - self
http://users.rcn.com/david-moon/Lunar/all_programming_languages_are_wrong.html
======
ktpsns
I don't think so. There are lovely scripting languages such as Python, Perl,
Ruby and the like, which make simple things simple.

There are gorgeous novel system languages such as rust and golang which make
system programming easy.

There are beautiful domain specific languages such as Fortran or Julia which
make, for instance, writing numerical problems (or "math" in general, if you
like) easy.

And there are beasts like C++ which come with the idea that you don't pay for
what you don't need. In contrast, of you don't need C++, don't use it.

